# Master Choung M. Park and the Mu Do Kwan



## SahBumNimRush (May 13, 2016)

I have a student who studied Tae Kwon Do back in the 90's in Indianapolis under a Master Choung M. Park.  He brought his geup certificate in for me to see last night at class, and the association is Mu Do Kwan (NOT Moo Duk Kwan).  Is anyone familiar with this school or Master Park?


The symbol looks reminiscent of the Chung Do Kwan, as it is a fist with the Um Yang behind it, and surrounding the symbol, it reads "United States Korea Tae Kwon Do Association."


----------



## Kinghercules (May 19, 2016)

Sounds like something they created.  
Do they have a website?


----------



## Dirty Dog (May 19, 2016)

Well, if you google this gentleman, this thread is the #2 result. So there's pretty much nothing on the web about him, or it.


----------



## Bo_Howell (Oct 9, 2021)

SahBumNimRush said:


> I have a student who studied Tae Kwon Do back in the 90's in Indianapolis under a Master Choung M. Park.  He brought his geup certificate in for me to see last night at class, and the association is Mu Do Kwan (NOT Moo Duk Kwan).  Is anyone familiar with this school or Master Park?
> 
> 
> The symbol looks reminiscent of the Chung Do Kwan, as it is a fist with the Um Yang behind it, and surrounding the symbol, it reads "United States Korea Tae Kwon Do Association."


Do you have a copy or picture of the certificate?


----------



## dvcochran (Oct 9, 2021)

Bo_Howell said:


> Do you have a copy or picture of the certificate?


I am familiar with a Master Park in Indy through tournaments but do not know his formal name 
I have never heard of Mu Do Kwan. 
I wonder if it is affiliated with one of the MDK social clubs in Korea like the Moo Duk Sae (I think)?
FWIW, I have seen Moo Duk Kwan spelling butchered many times.


----------

